# Urgent!! Please reply!!



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I have run out of mouse food and I can't get more until tomorrow so I was wondering if just some plain, small uncooked pasta would be ok for my does for a day or two to eat? If not any other ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Please? I'm sorry I know i shouldn't be bumping this early but this is kind of urgent...


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I ran out of food once and I just googled what would be a good replacement for a day or two. I made up a mix of crumbled weetabix, raisins, pistachios, dry bread, and uncooked pasta. They can also eat cooked rice I think?? If you google it you should find a good amount of stuff =) Apparently mice can eat most things apart from sweets and acidic food. Although I am not sure they would really enjoy uncooked pasta alone. Could be wrong though!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

bread and biscuits will do,most people have one or both of those.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Wouldn't uncooked pasta swell in their stomachs? i thought that was the main reason people are advised not to feed uncooked rice to pigeons...


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You could always cook the pasta. My mice love a bit of plain cooked pasta


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh, ok thanks!!


----------

